# It's Hot.....



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2005)

Apartment's in the 90's, humidity's nuts.  My PC restarted twice from the heat.  Went out, bought a 10,000 BTU AC unit.  Design sucks, so does the manual.  Thing has features the manual doesn't explain.  It's a Goldstar, was the only high-cool model at WallyMart. 

 So, how do you keep cool in summer?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 9, 2005)

Central air in my condo.  A five ton unit at my school.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 9, 2005)

Central air in my apartment.  Once I got aclimatized to Parris Island, Camp Lejeune and GTMO, Cuba I never really got re-aclimatized to cold weather again so the heat doesn't bother me as much as the cold weather does.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 9, 2005)

We switched from window units to central air when one of my boys got asthma.

  Then there's the pool in the back yard....:uhyeah:


----------



## mj_lover (Jun 9, 2005)

fans, lots of fans..


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2005)

We have central A/C. I rarely use it, but my wife is a big "fan" of it.

They were installing a unit at the JKD/BJJ school this morning!


----------



## Sam (Jun 9, 2005)

go downstairs in the basement. or wear a wet bandana over my hair.


----------



## Franc0 (Jun 9, 2005)

Central AC, ceiling fans, and a big stand up fan pointed at my bed when I sleep. I hate the heat, and living in Vegas doesn't help. So I keep a supply of fans everywhere. At work, in the sudio and at home, it's fans, fans and more fans.

Franco


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 9, 2005)

I stay up late, open all windows and run fans, including a ceiling fan in my bedroom - at first light, I shut them all, close the drapes and keep fans going.  Inflatable ring pool in backyard, sprinklers, movies, keep all appliances OFF until nighttime.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 10, 2005)

Store my cloths in the freezer overnight.  Go swimming whenever i get the chance.  Fan window A/cs


----------



## hemi (Jun 10, 2005)

I have central heat and ac 5 ton unit 12seer, also about 8pm most of the time I take my water hose and spray the roof and the front side of the house (Faces West) that drops about 10 to 15 deg inside the house. I just run water on the house until the water is no longer hot coming off the house. I also will set the sprinkler on LOW but let it spray my condensing unit. (The outdoor part of the air conditioner where the compressor is located) That lowers the Head pressure and makes the unit more efficient and cost less to operate. I also use ceiling fans in every room


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 10, 2005)

Yay, its summer!  Its 75-80 tops here with intermittent rain showers.  We feel like we live in Hawaii.  The grass needs to be cut EVERY day. No we don't do that!  The pines have produced a foot of new growth (light green).  And my flowers are great this year.  Unfortunately, I didn't plant a vegetable garden this year since the last two growing seasons were cold and rainy. In Minnesota, we never say it is too hot!  Gotta have sun!  

PS. Yeah, we have central air too, but the downstairs stays a cool 68° no matter what the dual thermostat is set for.  TW


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 10, 2005)

Up here in Superior, WI one should always have a coat ready.  Lake Superior stays a chilly 39 to 45 degrees in the summer.  When an east wind blows in off the lake, it can be 90 degrees over the hill and 45 by the lake.  The _Immigrant Song_ by Led Zeppelin comes to mind..."I come from the land of the ice and snow..."


----------



## Gemini (Jun 10, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Up here in Superior, WI one should always have a coat ready. Lake Superior stays a chilly 39 to 45 degrees in the summer. When an east wind blows in off the lake, it can be 90 degrees over the hill and 45 by the lake. The _Immigrant Song_ by Led Zeppelin comes to mind..."I come from the land of the ice and snow..."


Having grown up close to Lake Michigan, I was amazed the first time I saw Superior. I said this isn't a lake, it's an ocean. Cold and forboding. And yes, that was in the summer.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2005)

But those of you in MN and WI are using your self-defense skills against mosquitos the size of small children, aren't you?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 10, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Apartment's in the 90's, humidity's nuts.  My PC restarted twice from the heat.  Went out, bought a 10,000 BTU AC unit.  Design sucks, so does the manual.  Thing has features the manual doesn't explain.  It's a Goldstar, was the only high-cool model at WallyMart.
> 
> So, how do you keep cool in summer?



What I do involves nudity, ice cubes, a shampoo bottle, my neighbors horses, and my buttocks.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Gemini (Jun 10, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> What I do involves nudity, ice cubes, a shampoo bottle, my neighbors horses, and my buttocks.


Is this book being made into a movie anytime soon? :ultracool


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 10, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Is this book being made into a movie anytime soon? :ultracool



:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 10, 2005)

Central air, but right now I refuse to use it as last week I was complaining it was still only a high of 60 with a low of 30. Now it is a low of 75 and High of 93. All F not C. 

I put the top down or ride my motorcycle when I travel, and at work they have central air.

My Computer has lots of fans and a temperture check for the CPU. I clean out the lint fairly often to avoid the lack of air flow even though the fan is running. 

As to movies and Paul,  :idunno:  No way, unless they get a better looking actor(s) to play the rolls of his friend(s)


----------



## The Kai (Jun 10, 2005)

Due to serious, serious lack of rainfall I have not seen a mosquito yet (Of course I have'nt left the house in the last three weeks either!).  Since your spring was somewhat dry, even when we do get some rain I do'nt think we'll be overrun


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> But those of you in MN and WI are using your self-defense skills against mosquitos the size of small children, aren't you?


Seriously, the skeeters here run from about the diameter of a penny to a nickle.  If you give them a pollyanna slap, they just look at you and fly away.  You've got to leave welts in order to kill those bastards!  Good conditioning!

And then there is the fact that they are masters of the multiple attack.  I've been on lakes in northern MN where the clouds of skeeters darken the sky.  Any open skin is an invitation to anemia.  Every slap kills five to ten.  

In fact, I fell asleep at a camp site in the early afternoon and woke up at dusk.  I was totally covered and the first slap actually left a hand print of blood and bug guts!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 10, 2005)

**Crosses WI off list of places to relocate to.**

AA batteries would be in order then, eh?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 10, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Having grown up close to Lake Michigan, I was amazed the first time I saw Superior. I said this isn't a lake, it's an ocean. Cold and forboding. And yes, that was in the summer.


Right now we have a slight lake breeze. The fog is rolling in thick and the temp is about 50 ish.  Its perfect weather for going for a nice long run. I just might do that...

About an hour ago we had a line of thunderstorms roll through.  Its been a very wet spring up here.  We are way above normal for precipitation.  All of the rivers are way up, the canoeing and kyaking has been great.  

The steelheading has been fabulous!  The last time I went out, I was the only one on the river and it was packed full with fish.  I put 22 fish in my net in three hours with the largest pushing 30 inches.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 10, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> The steelheading has been fabulous! The last time I went out, I was the only one on the river and it was packed full with fish. I put 22 fish in my net in three hours with the largest pushing 30 inches.


 
_and a river runs through it....._


Now I'm getting sentimental...sniff...my dad (THE fishing fanatic) used to take my brother and I up there all the time.

Kaith, killer mammoth size skeeters and deer flies aside, it was paradise....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 10, 2005)

It's about damned time it finally is getting hot. People were complaining that the a/c in the gym was out. So it's a little hotter  :idunno:    . Today I ran 2.5 miles on the treadmill and 4 miles on the stationary bike. Ah, I love summer.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 10, 2005)

We're supposed to have a record number of mosquitoes this year due to incessant rain.  We just had a wind/rain storm of 60-70 mile an hr. winds which knocked over alot of trees  or broke branches.  My husband came in late after borrowing a chain saw to the last one we had to take down.  He said the skeeters were thick.  I guess this year I've been living inside too and late in thinking about skeeters. So, I put out our skeeter control gadget which by our family is  lovingly called our "UFO" because of its stripe of green lights and round shape.  Our outdoors is getting more and more risky, Lyme disease from deer ticks and West Nile from our state bird.  Do they have mosquitoes in AZ?  TW


----------



## Gemini (Jun 10, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Lyme disease from deer ticks and West Nile


Both real big out here, too.



			
				TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Do they have mosquitoes in AZ? TW


Once you have Scorpions and Tarantulas, I don't think it matters.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 10, 2005)

That's true, my daughter in Phoenix, had a large scorpion in her bedoom upon moving in.  Those, I think are worse.    TW


----------



## The Kai (Jun 10, 2005)

:hammer: :hammer: :hammer:  Not for long, but they are ugly little devils






			
				TigerWoman said:
			
		

> That's true, my daughter in Phoenix, had a large scorpion in her bedoom upon moving in. Those, I think are worse.  TW


----------



## Gemini (Jun 10, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> That's true, my daughter in Phoenix, had a large scorpion in her bedoom upon moving in. Those, I think are worse.  TW


*gulp*

Kaith, might want to add AZ with WI on "the list"....


----------



## psi_radar (Jun 10, 2005)

I've got central air and a pool. It's also not been out of the seventies all week. GRRRrrrr. 

A lot of people out here use swamp coolers since the humidity is usually very low.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2005)

They don't have scorpions in NM, do they?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> They don't have scorpions in NM, do they?


Yup.  Found one in my boot one morning while on a backpacking trip to Philmont.


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jun 10, 2005)

I finally broke down and turned on the central air this week when it hit 100.  I'm not looking forward to the bill this month.


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2005)

Fans and lots of them.  That and a pool.  Pools are good.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, the pool helps. The kids are in it constantly.

It was absurdly hot and humid today until we had a thunderstorm. That broke the heat and humidity a bit.


----------



## mj_lover (Jun 10, 2005)

random heat related rant, the ac at my dojang wasn't charged when it was replaced, 85-90 F  30-ish C in full gear!! yuck..


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 11, 2005)

summer? here in the UK...

we wait a week...then its over!


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Jun 11, 2005)

My AC here in Atlanta has been going on the fritz these past few days. It has trouble detecting when the temperature has dropped to the number on the dial and just keeps on cooling. It got down to around 50 degrees before I realized that it was messed up and just shut it off. Now I'm sitting in a freezing room in the middle of a Hotlanta summer. Oh, the irony.


----------



## ginshun (Jun 15, 2005)

Like others have mentioned, AC isn't exactly a requirement here in the Northwoods, but I do have a windo unit in my bedroom for the stupid hot nights that happen here once in a blue moon.  

 I can't sleep in hot weather.  Must be the Viking in me.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 15, 2005)

It's hot...its NOT!  I have AC on, why.. I don't know, except at present its not turning on because...its 74 inside and 66 outside in June!  But its 70% humidity outside so if it gets warm, it would be sticky too.  We might have 80's by Sunday.  Hahah, the weather guys has been predicting that off and on since May.  What we have is 50% chance of rain every day. That's for sure rain. Yeah, it rains, then wait a half a day and it rains again. We just don't know when...  But we grow GREAT, long green grass!  TW


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2005)

We've been having constant rain and heavy humidity too--very annoying. I keep waiting for it to break.


----------



## Booie_101 (Aug 14, 2005)

I live in the u.k...we get a week of heat if your lucky


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2005)

Here in NM, it's been raining every day. They say it's very unusual.

We have a "swamp cooler" rather than A/C. Less efefctive, but you can open the doors when it's running.


----------

